# Rorem Seminar???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Who's going???
I'll be there(videoing), and would really like to put faces to names.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Do we know each other?  See you there - I heard we will need rain gear.....<sigh>

FOM


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I will be there as an observer.

Looking forward to it. 

Right now forecast looks warm and wet....which I will take over cold and wet...but still hoping for some sun.

Teri Jakob


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

FOM said:


> Do we know each other?  See you there - I heard we will need rain gear.....<sigh>
> 
> FOM


Lainee, we expect you to come away from Dave's Seminar with NO LESS then the new TT collar for most improved handler during the weekend................... 

Wish I could have been able to make it with Booty......but we just have to much going on prior to our move...........

Have a great weekend and Enjoy...........See ya at the National........


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

do any of the big wigs who do seminars ever come to washington? i wanna win a TT!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

lillusk3 said:


> do any of the big wigs who do seminars ever come to washington? i wanna win a TT!


Nope, got to many leash laws in DC..................... :mrgreen:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Polock said:


> Lainee, we expect you to come away from Dave's Seminar with NO LESS then the new TT collar for most improved handler during the weekend...................
> 
> Wish I could have been able to make it with Booty......but we just have to much going on prior to our move...........
> 
> Have a great weekend and Enjoy...........See ya at the National........


Too late - they needed to give one away the first year I atteneded! And if I'm the most improved this year then I would say I have not learned anything from the previous two I atteneded and that would be a crying shame! Rorem is a great teacher of handlers - I will NEVER get his voice out of my head either ----- "20 yards, tooo sloowww..."

I'll be happy to minimize my handler errors and improve over last year!

FOM


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Lainee. I videod your blinds last year. I was in the field. Didn't you get a dvd copy of your blinds?

I'm one of those guys you just don't seem to notice.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dave,

Yuppers got my DVD.....just reviewed it, too.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Lainee. I videod your blinds last year. I was in the field. Didn't you get a dvd copy of your blinds?
> 
> I'm one of those guys you just don't seem to notice.


So fess up Dave, who's taller on the line, Bullett or Lainee............. :mrgreen:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> I'm one of those guys you just don't seem to notice.


Ummmm, we sat and talked for a while - I think Sylvia (sp?) was filming - football coach, right?!  Guess you didn't see the first "" I know who you are - remember you got the wrong type of DVDs and tried to see if they would work anyway - you used my laptop to try and play it on?  

See ya in a few days!

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Polock said:


> So fess up Dave, who's taller on the line, Bullett or Lainee............. :mrgreen:


Well that's an easy one - Bullet! 

FOM


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Polock said:


> Nope, got to many leash laws in DC..................... :mrgreen:


not dc, state


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Lainee, 
That would be me(the coach). 
Your David and I had a long conversation as well. 
Sylvia and I will both be there. Friday for sure. I have baseball practice all day Saturday.

SYLVIA BOUGHT THE WRONG DVDs(LOL).

OK-It was me.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"I will NEVER get his voice out of my head either ----- "20 yards, tooo sloowww..."

............yup! ..LOL...


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope I can make it to his summer seminar up here!


----------



## DuckManiac (May 10, 2004)

I'm going. I'll be the one throwing the birds.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

lillusk3 said:


> do any of the big wigs who do seminars ever come to washington? i wanna win a TT!





lillusk3 said:


> not dc, state


For sure!!

I was just reading an older post (2005 I think) on my clubs site and it talked about a seminar in Montana. That would work too!!


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Lainee, 
Maybe you'll win the portrait Pam Ingham is donating. Or Tony might win the raffle. Pam's generous offer specified that participants and workers all get to participate.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sueley,

I heard....speaking of which I need to call Pam....

See you Friday.....

Lainee


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Tony cant win, Im the worker who will win,


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey David, 

I worked the seminar last January, and decided to attend as a observer this year.

See you there. BTW, I'm Lainees husband


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

BB got your shiner today. no need to ice it since its in the low 30's here.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> BB got your shiner today. no need to ice it since its in the low 30's here.


TIME OUT - the shiner bock is for ME!! 

See you Friday!


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Jim Carlisle won the portrait and Ed Fletcher won the TT pro 500 collar for being elected the most improved handler.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Sue,
Great to see you guys. Wish I could have worked more than just Friday. Rain, sleet, or shine, the Rorem team seems to always be right on the mark. No pun intended.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Summer Workshop June 27 - 29, 2008 at Dave's farm near International Falls MN.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Another AWESOME seminar in the books - Dave is a wonderful teacher.....if you are serious about FTs and you want to improve your handling skills, this seminar is for you! This was my third go around and I learned a TON just like the previous two I attended!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> Another AWESOME seminar in the books - Dave is a wonderful teacher.....if you are serious about FTs and you want to improve your handling skills, this seminar is for you! This was my third go around and I learned a TON just like the previous two I attended!
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


I agree wholeheartedly with Lainee

I have already booked my calendar for another seminar in 2009

Ted


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

FOM said:


> Another AWESOME seminar in the books - Dave is a wonderful teacher.....if you are serious about FTs and you want to improve your handling skills, this seminar is for you! This was my third go around and I learned a TON just like the previous two I attended!
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


 
Ditto!! That was my first time and I learned a lot. It's like taking a class in "the science of handling in a FT". I saw some awesome dogs run too.


Angelo


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

I certainly second the words of Lainee and Ted. The workshop was truly awesome. This was my second year to attend (and next year will be my third). Last year, I was an observer and this year I finally got my nerve up and went as a handler. I don't know when I have enjoyed anything as much. I was sorry to see the last series come to an end on Sunday. I feel very lucky to have won the "most improved handler" prize. However, when you start with zero experience, a little improvement looks like a lot. I also was very lucky to have had some very good dogs to partner with. Ted's "Mootsie", Corky Krollman's "Tech" and I sure can't leave out my own little yellow girl "Lilly". Three great dogs and instruction from a terrific teacher like Dave, can make even a klutz like me look good. I would highly recommend this workshop to everyone.


----------

